# Roscoe Engineering tunnel collapse



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

*Roscoe Engineering Ltd*

Some time ago I visited an old haunt and a unique garage workshop in Liverpool, Roscoe Engineering, who are based in an underground railway station which used to be part of Liverpool's electric overhead railway. You can read about my visit and some of the history in this article:

View attachment Roscoe_Spread.pdf


Unfortunately Roscoe's tunnel partially collapsed about a year ago and I've only just found out about it having seen a local television news report. I'm still in shock. This is a real tragedy for all concerned, both for residents who have been evacuated from their homes and for the guys that worked at Roscoe's whom I've known for over 30 years and who where some of the most experienced and knowledgeable auto engineers I've come across - we are talking proper engineering not fitters - design, fabrication, competition preparation, repairs as well as servicing. These guys were heavily involved in the rally scene in the 1980's and had their own works Escort competing until the manufacturers put too much money into the sport and it became too expensive to compete. Roscoe's are still involved with restoration and custom modifications as well as more mundane work. Thankfully nobody was hurt in the incident. I'm still trying to contact them to find out what's happening. They are some of the nicest and obliging people I've known and always ready to help or give advice.

To show you how unique this place was and as a tribute to the all who worked there I've put together some photographs to give an impression of the adventure it always was to pay them a visit and reveal the reasons why many people have been so surprised to discover the subterranean secret life of some hard working people.

Outside Roscoe's about to go down the dark and mysterious tunnel...


















































































































The tunnel extends three quarters of a mile from Park Road in Dingle to Herculaneum docks. Largely disused along most of its length, apart from being a store and scrap yard, it's had a long varied past. Before Roscoe's bought the tunnel it was used as a rifle testing range and also for rope making for the ships in the docks with some evidence still to be seen lying around.










































































Unfortunately, some time after our visit, part of the roof of the tunnel collapsed without warning bringing tonnes or rubble to the floor and blocking access. Fortunately nobody was stood underneath at the time and the garage was safely evacuated. As you can see from the following photographs the white van I'd photographed at the foot of the ramp was completely smothered in sandstone rubble. Apparently the underside of one of the terraced houses above could be seen through the hole and a number of adjacent houses were also evacuated as a precaution. Whilst options are still being explored by the the insurance company it is not clear what is going to happen and some residents are still not being allowed back into their homes a year on from the incident.


















Crosby Herald news report









BBC news report

Whether the tunnel can be repaired I don't know but it would be a real shame for it to be abandoned or filled in as some suggestions have been made. This is the last surviving remnant of the Liverpool Overhead Railway. Some effort should be made to preserve this unique piece of history.









































HISTORICAL PICTURES BY KIND PERMISSION Of http://WWW.DISUSED-STATIONS.ORG.UK


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

TBH John,, i get claustrophobic just looking at the photos !! :? ,,, but i share your sadness and nostalga in the passing of a great place,, i remember one or two places from the old days myself , and new ones are rare..


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Fascinating. I reckon the cost of returning the tunnel to anything like safe is going to be astronomical if it's even structurally viable.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

igotone said:


> Fascinating. I reckon the cost of returning the tunnel to anything like safe is going to be astronomical if it's even structurally viable.


yep,, no,,( :? ),, that wont happen,, far too exp in current climate,,, unless it can get used to store nuclear waste, or some military purpose , then no exp spared !! , industrial / cultural herritage , not...


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

roddy said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> > Fascinating. I reckon the cost of returning the tunnel to anything like safe is going to be astronomical if it's even structurally viable.
> ...


LOL tad cynical there mate, but I suspect you're right. I was in mining for a while and sandstone is usually very stable to tunnel through - we didn't even bother putting up supports on sandstone stretches of tunnel, although that was obviously at much greater depths. The problem with the Roscoe tunnel seems to be how close it is to the surface and the weight of surface buildings bearing down which has caused the roof failure.


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

what an interesting read, and what a shame


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Excellent read and interesting information John. I hope that the company manages to keep going in one form or another.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

great post John...........very interesting indeed bud


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thank you for a most interesting article John. I share your wish for preservation of this unique part of Liverpool.
Let's hope Roscoe will get a decent insurance pay-out or some other money can be found to take on this massive project.


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

Wow a sad day indeed. I know these guys myself. They have helped me out on numerous occasions over the years. I have taken a few of my cars there - XR2, Golf GTi, Ur Quattro, V8 Landrover special - and they always managed to sort me out.
You have got to be thankful no one was hurt, either the guys themselves or indeed a customer. I also hope no cars were hurt too, though getting them out could be a problem. I have seen some very special and collectable cars in there. They also had some old classics ready for renovation in the tunnel, as in Johns pics.
I do wish there was some way of retaining the garage in there. It was fantastic. The entrance route was also a test of driver skill getting to reception! It will be a real loss to Liverpool history if it is abandoned now but I do apprecite the costs of repair, together with the houses above is likley to be prohibitive.
It will be interesting to see how this unfolds.
Sutty


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

when i worked at admiral street just down the road i always used them for my subaru top job from them


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

There's another news report from the Liverpool Echo:

http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/news/liv ... er-3340676

One of the comments made me smile...



> I have taken a vehicle to Roscoe engineering in the past. Its a crazy place, after driving down the twisting, narrow, ramp you half expect to be met by elves.
> 
> I hope this doesn't effect their business. They are very good mechanics.


I'm still trying to find out what's happening.


----------

